# Teichufer



## HeribertW (10. Sep. 2008)

Hallo, habe mir einen neuen Teich angelegt und neue Pflanzen eingesetzt. Wie decke ich jetzt am Ufer die Teichfolie ab. Die Pflanzterasse liegt 40 cm im Wasser, den Teichrand habe ich bis zu 30 cm mit Bruchsteinen gemauert. Wer kann mir einen Tipp zu Gestaltung geben? Freue mich auf Beiträge
Heribert


----------



## katja (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichufer*

hallo heribert und :willkommen im forum!

unter "suchen" (oben im kopf gelb markiert) kannst du mal ufermatte eingeben, da kommen einige ergebnisse.
diese matte gibts unter anderem von der firma naturagart und einige hier haben schon schöne ergebnisse damit bekommen.
soweit ich das verstanden habe, kann man die auch "besamen" und somit erhält man dann ein sehr natürlich wirkendes ufer! 

sag mal..........was is eigentlich mit foddos von deinem teich?


----------



## tiefimteich (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichufer*

Hallo Heribert,
werde doch mal etwas genauer mit den Angaben, besser noch ein Bild beifügen.
Hast du Steilwände (Pflanztaschen?), oder eher ein flaches Ufer (Ufermatte, Sand?) ?

Denn da gibt´s Möglichkeiten zu Haufe, aber was brauchst du, was hast du?

Gruß Dirk
www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm


----------



## robsig12 (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichufer*

Hallo,

gib mal bei e..y den Suchbegriff Ufermatte eingeben. Dort werden oft Reststücke billiger versteigert.


----------



## HeribertW (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichufer*

Hallo, habe nun ein Foto eingestellt. Wer gibt mir Tipps für die Randgesaltung. Danke an alle
LG Heribert


----------



## katja (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichufer*



			
				HeribertW schrieb:
			
		

> Wer gibt mir Tipps für die Randgesaltung


----------



## Uli (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichufer*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

>


hallo liebe katja,
ich stell das bild von heribert für dich hier ein.
gruß uli


----------



## katja (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichufer*

hallo uli!

mein  bezog sich nicht auf das foto, sondern darauf, dass z.b. ich ihm doch schon nen tip gegeben habe, auf den er nun gar nicht einging.


----------



## Annett (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichufer*

Hallo Heribert.

Vielleicht ist ja dort das richtige für Dich dabei: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?c=186&userid=

Meiner Meinung nach fehlt Dir derzeit noch die Sumpfzone. 
Die erste Skizze im Link zeigt, wie man diese nachträglich noch anlegen kann - Folie hast Du doch noch mehr als genug dafür!


----------



## tiefimteich (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichufer*

Ich muß Katja da zustimmen. Was ist mit dem Vorschlag "Ufermatte"?

Versuch doch mit den breiteren Folienresten noch so was wie einen kleinen Ufergraben zu basteln. Darin kannst du dann die bereits erwähnte Sumpfzone anlegen, und als Übergang vom Teich in diese neue Zone benutzt du die bereits erwähnte Ufermatte.

Hat den Vorteil 
1. das die Folienreste gut verwertet werden
2. UV-Schutz der Folie
3.durch späteres Überwachsen der Ufermatte naturnaher Übergang vom Teich zum Garten.

Gruß Dirk
www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm


----------



## HeribertW (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichufer*

Hallo Katja, Annett, Uli und Dirk, erst Danke für den Tipp mit der Ufermatte. Die habe ich gestern eingebaut, eine Sumpfzone möchte ich nicht anlegen. Zum Garten hin habe ich die Folie über die Übermatte geklappt und werde den Rand nun mit Bruchsteinen gestalten.
Das Einschlämem der Ufermatte steht dann an, ich probiers mit Sand mit Lehm. Ist doch rchtig oder was muss ich beachten. Freue mich auf Anregungen.
LG Heribert


----------



## Kolja (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichufer*

Hallo Heribert,

kannst du noch mal ein Foto einstellen, wie du das "geklappt" hast? Nicht dass die Ufermatte den Teich leer saugt. Nach dem ersten Foto kann ich mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen.


----------



## Peter S (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichufer*

Hallo Heribert
In der Rubrik Userteiche findest Du unter Teichbau von Peter S einen recht guten Hinweis auf Ufergrabenbau und Ufermatten sowie Randgestaltung. Schau mal rein, vielleicht gefällt es Dir ja und Du kannst einige Tipps gebrauchen.
Gruss Peter S


----------



## tiefimteich (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichufer*

Hallo Heribert,
das mit dem Sand/Lehm in die Ufermatte ist so eine Sache. Eigentlich kannst du dir die Arbeit sparen, denn der erste kräftige Regen schwemmt das Ganze in den Teich. So war´s auch bei mir.

Ich habe erst wieder was auf die Matte gegeben wie ich auch was drauf ansähen wollte. Dann kam aber anschließend auch ein Regenschutz drüber, bis was gekeimt hatte und einigermaßen angewachsen war.
Denn zum Pflanzen drauf wachsen lassen ist die Matte optimal. Egal ob vom Land ins Wasser oder umgekehrt.

Gruß Dirk
www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm


----------

